# IF You Are Feeding Canidae, Or Did Feed Canidae At One Time



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

How did your dogs do on it?

And if you haven't fed your dogs Canidae, I don't mind reading any strong objections to the food. I want to be informed. 

Thanks.

I'm looking at feeding the All Life Stages. Great price at one of the local stores.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am feeding ALS to one dog and like the results. No gas, she likes it and her coat looks good.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

My breeder uses Candiae ALS (or maybe the grain free for the adults) and as far as I know is happy with it!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I did try it a few years ago. We tried two large bags before I gave up. Noticed a difference between the two bags too, different colour and size. She did not do well on it. Could not get firm poop. The guy in the pet shop said he had received a few complaints about that too, so maybe it was bad timing on my behalf.

Swtiched to Origen and got good results.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

We feed Canidae grain free wet food and Origen dry. I fed my previous dogs Canidae exclusively. They all have done very well with it. Sometimes Havoc gets bored with the wet and I'll throw in an occasional can of Merrick. Hav's coat is lovely and he's got firm stool.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I fed canidae for a couple of years. 

I started after the Menu Foods recall. I had been feeding Nutro and had problems, and found out that the cans were the proper date code for the recall. So I switched.

I had been eying canidae for a while. I switched all my dogs to it. About a month later -- probably when I bought my next number of bags, all of my dogs came down with a massive colitis attack. I put everyone on boiled chicken and rice, metronidazole, and other stuff. And after that most of my dogs did ok, for a while. Whitney never did well on the food before the switch to Diamond and formula change or after.

When that switch happened massive colitis again. Bad customer service. Would not believe it was the dog food, and really I did not believe it either. I checked for SIBO, EPI, and so many other things. Finally my vet said that we ruled everything else out, let's switch foods, and I did. Just before I did the majority of my dogs, who were at their ideal weight, not fat, lost 5-7 pounds. It was like I had gotten a run of bags that had sawdust in them rather than chicken meal. Everyone of them started to look skeletel. 

If you take a 65 pound bitch and drop 7 pounds and she should be 65 and she is now 58, it is an extreme difference. 

I switched. In fact, I switched Whitney cold turkey. Nothing could be worse than what Candiae was doing to her. If that was it. 

It appears it was it. The colitis attacks on Whitney ended just like that. no more colitis attacks. I had switched to Kumpi which is cornmeal and chicken meal, not cheap, their claim to fame is nothing from China, and I told them I did not care if it was made out of guts and feathers and feet, if it put weight on my dogs I wouldn't care. And slowly and surely my dogs regained what they lost. 

Some of them are just thin. But with the Canidae, if you feed just the right amount the dog will have an ok stool, but they will not gain the weight they may need. If you up it just a hair, they will have massive diarrhea, and LOSE weight. And bloody pools of diarrhea. It was horrible. 

I had the dogs on Kumpi for about 2 years, I lost Whitney.

I could not continue to justify the price tag for Kumpi while their ingredient list just did not merit the price. And the girls started to lose weight, poop was mostly formed, but mushy and light in color, and none of my girls were getting pregnant, though I had bred them heat cycle after heat cycle. Finally, an older breeder friend suggested I make an experiment. 

I switched back to a Diamond product, 4Health. Immediately Babs got pregnant with just three very good sized puppies. That could have been a coincident, but the next three girls I bred took and produced puppies as well. 

And still no more incidents of colitis. No blood in poop. That seems to me my dogs' reaction to Canidae. 

Canidae is dumping diamond, so maybe their consistency will improve. I was opening a new bag 2-3 times a week, and every other bag seemed to produce questionable to bloody poops in one or more dogs. That stopped overnight by switching the food. 

That was my experience with Canidae. And their customer service, well, one person did say that GSDs and Great Danes had the most trouble with the new formula, another woman was demanding whether or not I have birds maybe it is coccidia. We tested for that. It was the food. 

It is possible that while in eutero, and being whelped and raised on foods involved in the menu food recall, Whitney, Heidi, and Tori had their systems attacked and damaged. I had yellow bile barf and the whole nine yards, the the recall did not come out until February, and they were born in August. I lost 6 out of 14 in that litter before being born. My girl would not eat, so I was mixing Nutro Ultra and Nutro Max cans with her Nutro Natural Choice large breed kibble. Between the cynuric acid in the cans and malomime in the kibble, it created really bad happenings and I was feeding that to my pregnant girl. One of the pups had a massive seizure and died at six months old, just before the recall happened, and yes I encouraged people to feed Nutro. I never suspected the food before the recall. 

Whit and Tori seemed to have a lot of trouble on Canidae. Milla and Ninja were raised on Canidae, but when it switched they lost a ton of weight too. I think between the two issues, the recall and all of its problems, and then having too much faith in the 5-star Canidae and sticking with it and sticking with it while I looked for any other reason, well, I think maybe that is what happened to Whitney in the end. Something ruptured within her, and she was gone. I think her system just could not take it. She always drank a ton of water, which is indicitave of kidney problems. And the problem dogs had from the recall was kidney damage. I don't know. I did not do a necropsy. I will never know. 

But I cannot entirely blame Nutro, Menu Foods, China, Canidae, Kumpi, my vet, or myself. I think maybe all of them or none of them are the cause. She was at the vet a week to ten days before dying, they said she could gain maybe 2 pounds, no more. She was healthy, and she was there for her heartworm test and four year old vaccines, all was good.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a dog that I tried on the ALS, but just couldn't get it to work for him.

Don't give my experience much consideration, if any even, because this dog has had issues his entire life.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I fed my dog canidae for a couple of months and did not like the results. My dog's coat dried out, he smelled funny, and pooped a lot more. I eventually switched to TOTW and then to Acana. He is doing much better now.


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

We fed our dogs Canidae Grain Free for about a year, starting right after I got on this board and learned about GOOD dog food. Both dogs loved it and did well on it. We recently switched them to Blue Buffalo Wilderness just because we can get it at the Petco locally rather than ordering from Amazon. The dogs are doing great on this food as well, good coat and poops.


----------



## vc320 (Jul 19, 2011)

I've had my year old gsd and 8 year old cocker on ALS for about 2 weeks. So far I am liking it. They had been on Diamond chicken and rice for several months before that. Zeus is around 70lbs and with the Diamond I was having to feed him 6 cups a day (2200 calories) and he was still ribby (I like my dogs lean, but he was thinner than I like). He is now getting 4 cups a day (1870 calories) and is putting on a small amount of weight. Stools were not an issue on diamond and still doing well now. Also, his coat seems to be getting softer as well. Like I said though, they have only been on for about 2 weeks and I'm still on our first bag.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I fed it for over a year to my husky, she thrived on it. I changed foods after they sold out. My philosophy on dog food is to avoid unnecessary garbage ingredients, and stick with a reputable company. At the moment that company is Champion Pet Foods.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I used to feed Canidae and my dog did well, but I switched after the recalls. Now I feed Fromm and he's doing fantastic.


----------

